# Bottle compatible with Medela Pump in Style



## elf (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what bottles are compatible to hook right onto the medela pump besides the medela bottles?
In particular:
Born Free??
Advent??


----------



## logies-mom (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't have a clue, but how come you don't want the medela ones??? Just wondering.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

You can get attachments for the Avent bottles so they will fit.. Im not sure of the born free but every single bottle I have used has worked on the Medela pump. You can google it and Im sure they would tell you what the attachments are...

Better hurry though before this thread gets moved into another forum!!


----------



## KerriAZ (Oct 27, 2005)

I have used regular bottles (like Gerber or Target brand) with no problems... But this is for the Medela hand pump and the lowest Medela pump (Not the Pump in Style...) Dunno if tht makes a difference or not...


----------



## prairieo (Feb 10, 2008)

yep...my recollection is about the same as everyone elses. i know I used to take those sterile similac water bottles from the NICU and stick them on a medela pump. I think most bottles have universal openings.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

In keeping with the DDC Guidelines, I am moving this to breastfeeding, since you're asking about a bottle that is compatible with a pump. You may also want to try Life with a Babe.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KerriAZ* 
I have used regular bottles (like Gerber or Target brand) with no problems... But this is for the Medela hand pump and the lowest Medela pump (Not the Pump in Style...) Dunno if tht makes a difference or not...

It doesnt make a difference as All of the medela horns are the same. Some are one piece and some are two piece


----------



## elf (Nov 2, 2006)

I am just trying to find a BPA free bottle with a vent system that is compatible with my pump.
medela is bpa free but doesn't have a vent.

just trying to make my life easier.


----------



## worcma (Nov 3, 2005)

I used the cheapie Evenflo kind. They're inexpensive and screw right into the Medela horns.

Like this:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2919700

And apparently have always been BPA free (who knew?).


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

I use the Evenflo glass bottles. They work great.


----------



## Kelleybug (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k9sarchik* 
I use the Evenflo glass bottles. They work great.









:


----------



## fiveyearsapart (Mar 16, 2006)

Dr. Brown's makes vented glass bottles that fit the Medela pump.


----------

